

Ask HN: Is there a site like HN for musicians? - hoers

Hey guys,
I love spending time here, especially the way new ideas are being shared and discussed - but my other (musician) half gets more and more jealous by the day, considering how well my tech half is being fed with info.<p>Sure, there are some great forums like gearslutz.com and decent subreddits, but those are mostly centered around personal inquiries and suggestions.<p>If anyone knows a site where audio-technical soft- and hardware developers meet, discuss cutting edge technology and share general ideas about music, please let me know.
======
ScottWhigham
I think forums fit the bill for most musicians I know - The Gear Page and
Gearslutz are two popular ones but there are tons. Both TGP and GS have few
"developers" but they are there. Outside of that, the music industry is so
fragged that I think mostly there are lots of niche forums. Facebook groups
have taken a small chunk too, I think. I'd be up for it.

------
burrokeet
A couple interesting places:

DJ Tech Tools forums (a lot of stuff about controllerism and related hacking
topics) - [http://forums.djtechtools.com/](http://forums.djtechtools.com/)

Create Digital Music -
[http://www.createdigitalmusic.com/](http://www.createdigitalmusic.com/)

------
fujitak
I've been a HarmonyCentral reader/contributor for a while. Maybe this is what
you are looking for?
[http://www.harmonycentral.com/t5/Forums/ct-p/Forums](http://www.harmonycentral.com/t5/Forums/ct-p/Forums)

------
heuermh
Thanks for all the suggestions. I'm also looking for someplace better, as I'm
not very fond of forums.

That said, here are a bunch of forum links:

electro-music.com [http://www.electro-music.com/forum/](http://www.electro-
music.com/forum/)

Muff's Modules & More
[http://www.muffwiggler.com/forum/](http://www.muffwiggler.com/forum/)

GuitarPCB.com
[http://www.guitarpcb.com/apps/forums/](http://www.guitarpcb.com/apps/forums/)

------
wturner
It's very scattered. I dipped into the ring when I put together wikiaudio
..... but it never worked out.

Socialsounddesign.com hasn't been mentioned so there's another one for you.

------
thattallguy
The closest I've found is the subreddit r/WeAreTheMusicMakers . Totally not as
technically focused as you've outlined above, but I've seen some interesting
threads.

~~~
lewispollard
The more specific production subreddits are a lot better than WATMM I've found
- stuff like /r/drums, /r/edmproduction, etc

~~~
brickmort
also /r/audioengineering, tangiential but relevant.

------
kiep
Expert Knob Twiddlers

